# Our new baby Lima



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's Lima :mrgreen: We picked her up last Sunday. She's almost 8 weeks old now and she's really friendly. For some reason she likes to relax and fall asleep in my hands and gets really excited in my girlfriend's hands. I'll be showing off her cage soon in the cage thread.
[attachment=0:dt7apbvf]lima3web.jpg[/attachment:dt7apbvf]

[attachment=1:dt7apbvf]lima2.jpg[/attachment:dt7apbvf]

[attachment=2:dt7apbvf]lima1web.jpg[/attachment:dt7apbvf]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Awwwwwww  !!! she is adorable  congrats!!!!!!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i love the sleepy one. Vex will do that on the floor, but never in my hand or on my lap... =(


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, she's so cute! Mine used to sleep curled up in my hand, that's actually how I ended up picking him at the breeders. I was holding him and he just walked around in a circle and then curled up to sleep in the palm of my hand....While we continued to stand around and chat XD It was the cutest thing. 

But....he's kinda outgrown my palm now :lol: But my stomach or my lap works just as well. ^_^


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

aaaaaawwwwwwwww! your baby girl is so cute, I love her name too.  P.S If she happens to go missing I didn't have anything to do with it!  :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lima is so sweet. I will be paying you a visit shortly. I have large pockets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Lil Lima says thanks for the comments! We'll put up some more pics soon...


----------



## Valley (Feb 12, 2009)

she's so itty bitty!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lima is so cute! she looks like a little lima bean hehehe


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww she so sweet!


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww adorable and I love her name. What pattern is she? I can't really tell.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! I don't know much about colors or patterns but her breeder said she's chocolate.

Hedgie17, lima bean is a cute nickname and we started using it a couple times.. thanks for the idea! Except we pronounce Lima like the city not the bean, even tho that's actually not where we got the name from. I'm a sailing instructor when I'm not working my regular job and to pass the time while driving one time I started teaching my girlfriend the names of the international codeflags you always hear in movies for military communication and whatnot (alfa, bravo, charlie, delta, echo, etc). Anyways, the name for L is Lima which she thought would be a cute name for our hedgie we were waiting to get. And if Lima ever gets too overweight we can move back a letter to K which is Kilo. Glad you guys like the name!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha! Im glad that I helped come up with a good nickname!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhhh she's so cute! And so little!
That's the only thing I regret about not getting my baby from a breeder; missing the tiny, baby stage.
But Lima is absolutely ADORABLE.


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

Hedgie17 said:


> Lima is so cute! she looks like a little lima bean hehehe


I understand your signature personally. -sigh-


----------

